# How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Retrofit Headlight Washers



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For anyone who wants to add headlight washers, here's everything you need to know! Thanks to *MT-V6* 

*Part 1 - Jets, Hoses & Reservoir*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9367583

*Part 2 - Wiring & Coding*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9367585


----------

